# Which do you like Kozy Carrier or Baby Hawk?



## MoonMum (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, I am boiling my decision down to these two famous ones: Babyhawk (with/ without buckles) and Kozy Carrier. Which one would you recommend, especially for easy nursing?


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

those are both such comfortable, established brands I don't think you can go wrong. As far as nursing goes, it should work just the same in any mei tai.

for babyhawk, I mean the regular tie-on kind. the new Oh Snap with buckles is a whole other animal.

sorry that's not really an anwer, but I didn't want you to get all views and no replies!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I absolutely adore my tie on Mei Tai. After an initial learning curve on how to get it on and off easily, it was simple. DS still adores it at almost 3 years old.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

I absolutely love my (non buckle) babyhawk and found it supremely easy for hands free nursing. Have not tried a Kozy Carrier, so can't say


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I have and love both but prefer Kozy.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I carried my 3.5-year-old for an hour and a half in my old school BabyHawk today. It's a really well constructed carrier.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

either.

I'd suggest purchasing from a vendor with a return policy (and bonus points if they carry both brands!) That way, you can order one... try it (being careful not to get it dirty) and if you don't like it, you can return/exchange for the other brand.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Either one will definitely work for nursing -- assuming we're talking mei tai to mei tai here (the Oh Snap with buckles is a buckle carrier, not a mei tai, and very different).

The Kozy is a taller and wider MT than the BabyHawk, and the straps are at a wider angle. I tend to find that if you have very narrow shoulders, the BabyHawk will work better.

The BabyHawk has a very firm headrest that can turn down or be up supporting baby's head. Kozy has good head support with a little extra cushioning, but it's not as stiff.

Kozy is better for high back carries with newborns/small babies because it's so tall. The ToddlerHawk works well for this but not so much the BabyHawk IME.

HTH!


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are both really great carriers. I don't think you can go wrong with either, although if you have really narrow shoulders like I do, I would lean more towards a Babyhawk. I would look at both and see which one has a fabric that you really like. You are more likely to use the carrier if you really like how it looks.

And Quirky has great advice!


----------

